# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  C Новым Годом всех!

## Кирилллл

Пускай Новый Год для вас для всех, будет лучше чем старый.

----------


## zmejka

Можно подумать - 1 января реально чем то отличается от  31 декабря )))   но - "дурак надеждою силен", или как там? ))

----------


## Кирилллл

это просто поздравление с Новым годом и пожелания всего хорошего. При чём тут  "дурак надеждою силен" я не понял

----------


## zmejka

> это просто поздравление с Новым годом и пожелания всего хорошего. При чём тут  "дурак надеждою силен" я не понял


  ну за хорошие пожелания - спасибо  )  просто - люди почему то надеются, что с новым годом что то изменится к лучшему ) так вроде цифры в календаре что то меняют ) не изменится  :Wink:   только от собственных действий может что то измениться. И то не факт  :Wink:

----------


## Кирилллл

> ну за хорошие пожелания - спасибо  )  просто - люди почему то надеются, что с новым годом что то изменится к лучшему ) так вроде цифры в календаре что то меняют ) не изменится   только от собственных действий может что то измениться. И то не факт


 понятно что только надеяться мало.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Всех-всех и автора с новым годом! Я желаю всем, кто хочет стать лучше, что-то изменить в себе, чтобы жить жизнью, которой хочется, найти сил и веры в себя. Тем, кому это не актуально желаю здоровья духовного и телесного.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Всех-всех и автора с новым годом! Я желаю всем, кто хочет стать лучше, что-то изменить в себе, чтобы жить жизнью, которой хочется, найти сил и веры в себя. Тем, кому это не актуально желаю здоровья духовного и телесного.


 Спасибо за тёплые слова поддержки.

----------

